# Deprofundis montly homerun on classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought Decca Carmina Burana bake on Decca costly but you get 4 hours 50 minutes of utter fun.

This is by far one of the best Carmina Burana I bought so far I'm Affirmative and mandatory order you to buy this whit occultism... just kidding buy this awesome release w it's 25 Canadian dollars +tax.



Wait for it lack lake of flame fury passion and enthusiasm it's so darn out of this world of the beyond of beyond.

This is one heck of epic voyage through year's 13th century if i'm accurate


----------

